# New Talis Watch Inbound.



## Scouse (Jan 6, 2011)

Just bought a new Talis. I usually only collect stainless steel models, but I made an exception with this one, as I liked the look of it, it looked like new old stock and I hadn't seen this model before. Although it's a chrome plated case, I'm really looking forward to it arriving. Will post some pics at the end of the week. :grin:


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

Is it the red bezeled diver that finished on ebay yesterday ?


----------



## Scouse (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi BigBadBoris,

Yes thats the one. I usually only buy stainless case models, but it looked a nice clean example, so I took the plunge. Never seen one before and didn't have one in my collection. Can't wait to look at it properly so to speak. Do you collect Talis too?


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

Its a small world 

I bought another of the sellers watches, an Oriosa diver with a missing bezel insert (watch received and wanted ad placed already). http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=66623

I spotted the Talis, and was tempted, but I've picked up quite a few watches recently and was pushing my luck with her indoors, so I chickened out after doubling my collection of Oriosa's.

The Talis did look very clean, especially the bezel.

Wear it in good health.


----------



## Scouse (Jan 6, 2011)

It IS a small world. I had seen your Oriosa, but it's not something I collect, so passed on it. Looks nice though. :grin: I shall be watching the sellers listings for more goodies in the coming weeks. Happy hunting.


----------



## Scouse (Jan 6, 2011)

Did you not fancy the Oriosa Quartz Diver that finished just after my watch? It sold for under Â£18.


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

It looked a good buy, but I prefer mechanicals to quartz.

I picked up my first Oriosa diver about a month ago, and was surprised by the quality of it. Big chunky stainless steel case, with an eta 2789 auto movement. It also had a nice purpley coloured dial.

They seem to sell for peanuts - which suits me


----------



## Scouse (Jan 6, 2011)

Thats a great looking watch and with an ETA2789 cal movement too! Hope you pick up a few more soon then, eh? Happy hunting..........


----------



## Scouse (Jan 6, 2011)

Here are the photos of my new Talis watch. Photo of the movement to follow when I get time. Apologies about the quality, but its the best I can do quickly and in artificial light.



















PS; The crystal is much better than it looks. Think there was some dust on there when I took the photo.


----------



## Duncr2 (May 5, 2014)

Hi, just seen this post. This watch looks great, very much like on my grandfather used to own, and looks like the same movement and case but his was a slide rule rather than the world time around the bezel. Without being too cheeky would you be willing to sell it?


----------

